# Newby here...Wooden Wheel Bicycle ID Help please...



## buckchocolate (Oct 16, 2010)

hello...I've had this a while...condition as found...no head badge...any ideas?


----------



## buckchocolate (Oct 16, 2010)

Better Picture...


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2010)

Great find! I'm not the expert, they will hopefully chime in later, but I'd say 1905 to 1915? Looks like a neat ol home too!
Welcome to the C.A.B.E!
bri.


----------



## bairdco (Oct 16, 2010)

from the sprocket, i'm guessing it's a Westfield. probably (very) early 1900's.


----------



## circa1939 (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like, perhaps a youth bicycle?  Appears a little short,.. or at least as I'm viewing it in the photos...looks as though you have the early victorian home to go with that early bicycle as well!


----------



## huale768 (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks like, perhaps a youth bicycle? Appears a little short,.. or at least as I'm viewing it in the photos...looks as though you have the early victorian home to go with that early bicycle as well!  Great find! I'm not the expert, they will hopefully chime in later, but I'd say 1905 to 1915? Looks like a neat ol home too!Welcome to the C.A.B.E!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 20, 2010)

...hey c'39, I don't know about you, but I don't think I've ever been quoted before....


----------

